
NSA chief drops hint about ISP Web, e-mail surveillance - Libertatea
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57589078-38/nsa-chief-drops-hint-about-isp-web-e-mail-surveillance/
======
yaakov
> The head of the National Security Agency hinted yesterday that logs of
> Americans' e-mail and Web site visits may be secretly vacuumed up by the
> world's most powerful intelligence agency

Sounds like they have zeroed in on the audit trail of what Snowden was able to
access and/or what he has already given to Greenwald or the Washington Post.
Some pre-damage control going on here.

> disclosing details about such surveillance would cause "our country to lose
> some sort of protection."

The people who they would be surveilling really wouldn't have suspected this
capability already?

~~~
declan
Especially after the NYT's disclosures in December 2005, which included
mention of email. And an earlier disclosure by a U.S. politician (this is from
memory) about intercepting Al Qaeda satellite phone calls, which was probably
a disclosure that was actually damaging.

Sometimes claiming, without proof, that revelations will "hurt America" is
simply a way to justify secrecy.

